

Camjacking: Click and say Cheese - vasco
http://homakov.blogspot.com/2013/06/camjacking-click-and-say-cheese.html

======
avree
Interesting. This is why Macs have the webcam light hardware-enabled; if the
webcam goes on, the green light goes on. That way, at least you know it's
started recording.

------
gregod
Works in Chrome, Firefox however shows the flash dialog with a large grey box
around it.

------
GranBurguesa
This should be marked as (mildly) NSFW

